# ANY BODY HAVE INFO ON TALL TAILS BAIT SHOP ALLIANCE



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

I no its closed down ,just wonder if its going open again under new owner? when dave was there it was a great place to stop and pick items up. need minnies close to louisville.


----------



## fishnmachine (Sep 20, 2014)

Top of the mark drive thru east canton...used to give a good count...haven't been there this year


----------



## Munz (Oct 27, 2009)

I heard that dave was going to open it back up,not sure when.


----------



## jnorden03 (Apr 23, 2016)

It's been closed so far this year. I was there in November or so before they closed. I don't know who I spoke to there. But he said the Cokets were leasing the building and that the owner wanted to sell the building. Cokets wanted to stay but weren't in a position to buy the building at the time. I hope someone opens a bait shop there. It was perfect for me coming from Louisville.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

yep thats where I live too.


----------



## TRAPPERBECK (Mar 23, 2010)

I did see that they took down the lease sign the other day & seen a car at the building also . Just like you both said it was nice coming from Louisville that is a great spot to stop & get bait . Also the Top of the Mart by Trump Ave is also nice, but the count on minnies is just about right on the money . Lets just hope that someone else opens the OL " Tall Tails " !


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

would be a good way for a collage kid to earn some money.


----------



## talltales (Mar 23, 2015)

Tall Tales will be opening up March 30th. We are cleaning and stocking inventory right now, feel free to stop in if you see a vehicle in the parking lot. After the land contract with Cokett fell through we decided to open back up ourselves. Looking forward to seeing everyone. Dave


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

thats great, I,ll be there. and thanks for re opening. we need you. we,ll pass the info on.


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

I like the fact that you will be serving the outdoors men. Wishing you a grand opening. Where are you located? I come through from route 44, then 173, towards Guiford lake. I will stop by, for sure.


----------



## D J (Jul 8, 2010)

It is supposed to reopen


JamesF said:


> I like the fact that you will be serving the outdoors men. Wishing you a grand opening. Where are you located? I come through from route 44, then 173, towards Guiford lake. I will stop by, for sure.


This shop is at 12016 Union Ave NE, Alliance, OH 44601


----------



## TRAPPERBECK (Mar 23, 2010)

Hot Dog glad your reopening up again , & I"ll stop in if & when Im in your neck of the woods if I see a car there .


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Remember to buy some of his tackle and equipment as well as bait. That will help keep him open. Even a hand full of jigs, bodies, and bobbers will help. Show that you are grateful for him keeping his shop open. I’d hate to see him have to try to sell it again.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

> This shop is at 12016 Union Ave NE, Alliance, OH 44601


I just looked up your shop on google maps and I turned around in your parking lot the Sunday before last! Good to know you will be open this summer.
The river level was really up high in that area from all the rain. 

Where does one access the boardwalk along the southern shoreline?


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

at the end of rt 62 turn right then first road on the left, about a quarter mile on your left theres a parking lot for the boardwalk and fishing.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

I see. Thank you bountyhunter. That would be a nice little kayak trip up to Greenbower Rd. or Price this summer.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

lot of area up by greenbower to fish out of a small boat often though that should be good spawning for crappie.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Lewzer said:


> I see. Thank you bountyhunter. That would be a nice little kayak trip up to Greenbower Rd. or Price this summer.


Lewzer , about a possible float down to greenbower , I have walked down stream fishing the river in past few years in the spring and there are a few log jams in the river to naviagate, and by late spring water levels will b lower , but one thing is the right shoreline is a sandy bottom and would b easy to get out and go around jams. Grab a rod in May and go for white bass and walk it and see what it looks like this year, it’s pretty narrow at some sections. It would be a interesting float.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

> lot of area up by greenbower to fish out of a small boat often though that should be good spawning for crappie.


Yes it is. I fished out of the kayak down that way. Put in at Greenbower and went upriver past the Rockhill bridge but never as far as 225. Also went right (west) before the Rockhill bridge and went behind the Alliance WWT plant and police training area. It is very, very shallow. It can come up to 3-6" deep then suddenly you're back in 3-4' deep. I like that area back there.
It used to be off limits as there was an eagle's nest but that was years ago and the sign is long gone.

Thanks for the info snag. I would have no problem jumping out and doing some walking if needed. All I need now is someone to park downstream so we can drive back to the put in point.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

I,M 71 and could use a couple new knees but in my twenty,s I,ve been up down all around that area clear to crossing dercreek dam. theres eyes back in there you just gotta work for them. one spot years back is where deercrk dam flows into the berlin lake ,up close to the dam. every time I cross price st, it brings back good times.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

I went by the price st gravel ramp last month and the lot was full of xmas trees, they started putting them out in front of that area, will b a lot of cover in that bay.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

seen that with the new ramp open, won,t need the old road bed.


----------



## Daego Doug (May 31, 2009)

a lot of trees and old cable reels to see by the new ramp this winter when the level was low,bet the crappie will be in there.


----------



## Snl8387 (Jan 3, 2018)

talltales said:


> Tall Tales will be opening up March 30th. We are cleaning and stocking inventory right now, feel free to stop in if you see a vehicle in the parking lot. After the land contract with Cokett fell through we decided to open back up ourselves. Looking forward to seeing everyone. Dave


So Glad to hear you will be re-opening. Was just discussing with the wife this morning on where are we gonna buy our bait from if you were closed.


----------



## talltales (Mar 23, 2015)

Tall Tales bait & Tackle will be operated today while we put inventory out, we have live bait, minnows, crawlers, maggots, and wax worms. Today and tomorrow while the weather is nice if you see a car stop In !


----------

